# OPG trunk pan for '67 GTO



## mountain goat (Feb 3, 2005)

Has any one put Original Parts Group (OPG) trunk pans in a '67 GTO?
Do the pans fit nicely? Do they come with instructions? Is lining up the body mounts on the new brace with the frame recepticle difficult if the body is off the frame?
Thanks


----------



## Boomerdog (Sep 25, 2005)

I just installed one from OPGI in my 67...It is a great kit, and comes with instructions, but it is not an easy job....It's tedious and you need to be a decent welder and do alot of grinding for it to look factory....There is a good article in mopar magazing online and has a step by step...


----------



## mountain goat (Feb 3, 2005)

*67 OPGi trunk pans*

Boomer
thanks for the reply. I think i'm gonna go for it but will have to wait till next payday as I just ordered a pypes exhaust system. What's up with your 67?


----------



## Boomerdog (Sep 25, 2005)

mountain goat said:


> Boomer
> thanks for the reply. I think i'm gonna go for it but will have to wait till next payday as I just ordered a pypes exhaust system. What's up with your 67?


I bought my 67 with no Drivetrain and rusted trunk but is otherwise rust free and complete...I'm in the process of putting in a ramjet 502 and a 4l80e trans...also, seats from an 05 and an updated dash....Ouch my wallet hurts...I'm painting it lamborghini gray metallic and I'll post pics when she's done...


----------

